# Do You Love Cats??



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well, I'm on deviantART.com, and I post stories and pictures of cats!!! So if you really love cats, check it out! Please and THANK YOU!

http://panda1019.deviantart.com/

My username is Panda1019!!

Thanks!


----------



## AquaNinJa (Apr 6, 2012)

How cute!!! I have 3 kittens myself


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a black Bastet statue gold one on my fireplace mantel.. they're the protectors of the house >.>


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I love cats!!! Very nice!!!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I have both a cat and a dog. They both have their own pros and cons.
Cat
Pros: quiet, snuggly at times, low maintenance, does not require training, hunts
Cons: she will not walk on a leash, only snuggles me when SHE wants snuggles, cannot take her everywhere, cannot train her and thus build a closer bond with her

Dog
Pros: highly trainable, snuggly 24/7, helps me clean the dishes, protective, lifetime bond, can take her almost anywhere
Cons: high maintenance, drives me insane (sometimes), acts REALLY weird because she was abused

I'm sure there are quite a few other pros and cons to each. But I keep both of them because one gives me benefits that the other does not. That and I love em both. Their my children and BOTH of them nearly escaped getting killed by my truck


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

awwww too cute!!!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

>^..^< Meow! Purr! =^..^=


----------



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

nope im allergic  jk i like them but i am allergic


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Cats were my first love. I used to breed and show Ocicats, hence my name. I have 5 cats.


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Cats.... somtimes I love them, sometimes I want to throw them across the room.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I like Cats. Munchkins are SO CUTE. I <3 them.
But I like Calico's more. LOVE the Tortoise-Shell fur.


----------



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

Calico Munchkin. 
Your point is now invalid. =)


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I LOVE Cat's! I have two of my own & volunteer at a no kill shelter that has roughly 80 Cat's!


----------



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

=^_^= Meow~!


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

I used to have a cat named Hiei. I never had my own cat before him and ended up training him like a dog -w- Even went through a chewing stage! Went through 5 sets of xbox headphones because of the little hairball.

And when I moved back in with my parents he became the 'Aplha'. No joke.


----------



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

xD Awesome! 
My Grandma has her cat, Chloe (The Calico on the picture) trained kind of like a dog.
But my cat, (Max. ^_^') is 'alpha' cat, even though he's very just... chill. Like '... whatever dudeeeeeee.' Hahah.


----------



## Armani33 (May 13, 2012)

I have a kitty! She is a mix and we think she is a cross between a american shorthair and a japanese bobtail. She has the short tail but her mother didn't and a few of her littermates also had the short tails and some had normal tails. She is 5 years old and super playful and funny. Likes to cackle at birds and growl at the doorbell like some kind of "guard cat" but she won't do anything more than growl and once she sees the person she is like "oh whatever" and walks away. She is as sweet as can be. Her name is frankie ( short for francis) but we just call her frankie and put frankie on her collar tag as well.


----------



## Armani33 (May 13, 2012)

FishyFishy89 I couldn't help but notice that your avatar picture is a guinea pig. Do you own guinea pigs? I do I have to sows named Lizzie and Marie and am practically obsessed with them. I love all the little noises they make =)


----------



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

Cute!!! <3 I love kitty cats! XD


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Armani33 said:


> FishyFishy89 I couldn't help but notice that your avatar picture is a guinea pig. Do you own guinea pigs? I do I have to sows named Lizzie and Marie and am practically obsessed with them. I love all the little noises they make =)


I do have a piggy
ive been obsessing over him during the past month or so.
ive expanded his cage/currently dealing with sudden impaction issues/wondering when i cam buy his new bedding stuff.


----------



## Armani33 (May 13, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> I do have a piggy
> ive been obsessing over him during the past month or so.
> ive expanded his cage/currently dealing with sudden impaction issues/wondering when i cam buy his new bedding stuff.


Awsome what is his name/breed/color? Mine are a cross between a silkie and a satin at least I'm guessing because Lizzie is agouti and white and looks just like a satin and Marie is tri-colored (black,beige,white) and looks just like a silkie but they are from the same litter so I guess that would make them a mix. I have had them for 2 years and they currently live in a one level 2x5 c and c cage. So cool to find another piggie lover! I belong to the guineapigcages.com forum and if you need any info that is a great site to go to! Hope he recovers well from his impaction.


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

I think everyone loves cats!! I really love cats, too!!!


----------

